# omitt oder protect ohne world-file?

## markusk21

Hi,

gibt es eigentlich inzwischen eine Möglichkeit (z.B. in /etc/portage) eine Paket-Version vor depclean zu schützen ohne die gewünschte Version in die world-Datei einzutragen? Ich meine z.B. die laufende Kernel-Version, wenn die neueste noch nicht benutzt wird.

Ich weiß, dass 

```
emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r10
```

 zwar schützt, aber ich würde mein World-file eigentlich lieber sauber halten und solche Dinge in einer eigenen Date eintragen.

Vor allem weil portage, glaub ich, die world-datei immer alphabetisch sortiert und der letzte Eintrag plötzlich irgendwo ist.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Da gibt es die möglichkeit alle Pakete mit einer höheren Version zu Maskieren (Auch wenn diese erst durch eine aktualisierung in den Portage Tree kommen):

in die /etc/portage/package.mask einfach folgendes eintragen:

>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r10

Damit sind alle gentoo-sources Versionen über 2.6.27-r10 maskiert un deine aktuelle Version bleibt erhalten.

Folgende Zeichen sind möglich:

> alle höheren Versionen maskieren

< alle niedrigeren Versionen maskieren

= genau diese Version maskieren

>= alle höheren und genau diese Version maskieren

<= alle niedrigeren Versionen und genau diese Version maskieren

Hoffe du kommst damit klar, achso folgende dateien im Verzeichnis /etc/portage sind möglich (Für Maskieren entmaskieren und so)

package.keywords (z.B. um ein testing Paket zu benutzen bspw. mit sys-boot/grub ~amd64)

package.mask wie hier beschrieben um Pakete zu maskieren

package.unmask um Pakete zu demaskieren (Welche die halt nicht durch die package.mask maskiert sind, denn dann reicht es einfach den Eintrag aus der package.mask zu entfernen)

package.use um USE Flags, statt global in der make.conf, nur lokal für ein einzelnes Paket zu setzen (Geht auch um globale USE Flags für ein bestimmtes Paket zu deaktivieren [z.B. in /etc/make.conf ist die USE Flag custom-cflags gesetzt, diese ist tödlich fürsys-boot/grub, dann reicht der Eintrag

sys-boot/grub -custom-cflags

und Grub wird ohne diese USE Flag emerged alles andere hat sie aber noch gesetzt.]

Hoffe es hilft dir ein wenig weiter, wollte jetzt auch nicht zu ausführlich werden, es gibt noch ne menge mehr, aber dann würde ich heute abend noch hier sitzen  :Wink: 

CoS24

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

Sorry habe irgendwie deinen Thread nicht richtig gelesen, von depclean habe ich leider keine Ahnung.

Habe es irgendwie total verpeilt.

CoS24

----------

## markusk21

Ist gar nicht aufgefallen   :Wink: 

----------

## Max Steel

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> Hoffe du kommst damit klar, achso folgende dateien im Verzeichnis /etc/portage sind möglich (Für Maskieren entmaskieren und so)
> 
> package.keywords (z.B. um ein testing Paket zu benutzen bspw. mit sys-boot/grub ~amd64)
> 
> package.mask wie hier beschrieben um Pakete zu maskieren
> ...

 

Diese Dateien können auch Ordner sein.

Darin können sich dann mehrere Dateien mit nichtssagenden Namen enthalten indem sauber getrennt das gleiche steht wie in der früheren Datei.

Ich habe so eine Datei für xorg-x11-7.4, für kde-4 und noch so paar Kleinigkeiten, und wenn ichs nich mehr will lösche ich die betreffende Datei einfach und mach ein emerge -auDN @world

Funktioniert klasse, auch schon mit portage-2.1*

Aber ansonsten, für das eigentliche Problem habe ich auch keine Lösung.

package.provided ist soweit ich es verstehe genau das was du nicht willst.

----------

## mv

Ich sehe das Problem nicht: Die Pakete der Ausgabe von emerge --depclean  kann man auch manuell löschen.

Außerdem hat man sowieso ein Script, das vom world-File ein Backup macht, so dass man dieses nach emerge -n gentoo-sources:2.6.28 && emerge --depclean zurückspielen kann.

Außerdem können aktuelle Portage-Versionen mit --deselect gentoo-sources:2.6.28 auch Pakete aus dem world-Files entfernen.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber ansonsten, für das eigentliche Problem habe ich auch keine Lösung.
> 
> package.provided ist soweit ich es verstehe genau das was du nicht willst.

 

Sorry, aber ich meine das es hier auch gar kein "Problem" gibt,

denn

/var/lib/portage/world

ist meiner Meinung nach genau die richtige Datei um bestimmte Pakete, oder auch dessen Versionen als Abhängigkeit anzugeben.

Was spricht den gegen einen Eintrag wie beispielsweise

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources:2.6.28-r5

im ansonsten sauber gehaltenen world-file?

(zum Glück gibt es die Dateien noch nicht mit Blümchen Duft...)

Edit: Oh, da war jemand mit ähnlicher Meinung etwas schneller beim Tippen..

MfG

----------

